# Conectar salida video de camara a monitor video



## NIKO (Nov 2, 2005)

Me llamo Carlos y soy aficionado a la fotografía y a las cometas. Estoy en un proyecto de fotografia aerea y quiero conectar la salida de video de la camara digital a un visor de camara de video antigua (Sony Handycam ccd-V900E). Es decir , ver por el visor (no se si se llama asi) lo que la camara esta encuadrando. 

El visor tiene 5 pins de conexión, los de alimentación ya los tengo controlados, pero los otros no, he probado en uno y parece que se quiera ver algo, pero como si el sincronismo vertical estuviera desajustado. He intentado ajustarlo mediante unos condensadores ajustables pero no hay manera. ¿Alguien del foro a realizado algo similar y puede echarme una mano?.

Tengo que decir que no soy electrónico, soy mecanico, por lo que las respuesta deberian ser lo mas entendibles para un simple aficionado.

Gracias de antemano
Un saludo.


----------



## Xtereo (Ene 18, 2006)

Te cuento que alguna vez probé un visor LCD de una cámara SONY para meterle señal de un VHS, y tenia los 5 pines que mencionas, los cuales de mucho probar encontré su función: (aunque no estoy muy seguro del orden)

1. VCC (12 voltios)
2. GND
3. PR  
4. PB
5. Y

Por suerte el VHS tenia salidas de video por componentes

Suerte.


----------

